# Largest and smallest dendrobatids



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm just curious since most sources say that P. terribilis is the largest dendrobatid and O. pumilio the smallest, but i'm not so sure. Just the other day i saw a trio of imis that were without a doubt smaller than any pumilio i've ever seen. And last month i was visiting some fellow froggers and their patricias/citronellas/cobalts were bigger than any terribilis i've ever seen. Well that's a bit of a lie, the white mints at the last ontario reptile and exotic pet expo were a little bit bigger than those tincs. But you get the idea. Does anyone know what the largest and smallest species/morphs are?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

The smallest I've seen are Ranitomeya reticulatus.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022708,-117.120707


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Here's a past thread on smallest frog.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/65381-smallest-dart-frog.html


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I could be wrong but I think trivs are one of the larger darts in the hobby. I've also seen some pretty big tincs. Retics are pretty small, I don't know if they are the smallest, but I haven't seen any smaller species in captivity.
Bryan


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I believe _Andinobates claudiae_ is the smallest species: Dendrobates.org - Andinobates claudiae


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

It also depends what you mean by "largest". If you are solely looking at SVL (snout-vent length), then terribilis might not be the largest. I have had trivittatus in the past and they are a long, slender frog that may be a little longer than terribilis. But terribilis dominate the "largest" category if you are looking at body mass. 

Kevin


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I could be wrong but I think trivs are one of the larger darts in the hobby. I've also seen some pretty big tincs. Retics are pretty small, I don't know if they are the smallest, but I haven't seen any smaller species in captivity.
> Bryan


I second the Trivs, they get HUGE!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have seen Silverstonei (females only) and WC Citronella Tincs that were amazingly huge, the Siverstonei were CB but were in a 10 foot long 3 feet wide stream tank with a chllier, I am sure they were as big as their WC counterparts.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> I second the Trivs, they get HUGE!


Welll the only Trivs i have ever seen were froglets at an expo. I have heard that greenback trivs and powder blue tincs get to relatively monstrous sizes. Though i do have to say that if Trivs get bigger than those patricias/mints i mentioned...they'd probably be pressing the size of a Lithobates pipiens.
EDIT: Oh and Metechos can also get pretty big. 
I won't lie, the first macheto i ever saw was so thin that i thought it was an Atelopus zeteki at first glance...


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Pumilio escudo are smaller than retic's. Fat terribilis maybe but snout to vent tincs beat them.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogmanroth said:


> Pumilio escudo are smaller than retic's. Fat terribilis maybe but snout to vent tincs beat them.


Before i saw this post, I'd never heard of escudo pumilio.
I just googled it...spectacular frog.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've heard that Ameerega flavopicta also get quite large. Dendrobates.org - Ameerega flavopicta
A fairly aquatic dendrobatid. Interesting, huh?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I saw some wild caught cobalts last summer and they were HUGE. I didn't think tincs got that big. The female had this pronounced arched back like the hunchback of Notre Dame. Frankly, I like the smaller CB a little better. They're not as gnarly.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

JimO said:


> I saw some wild caught cobalts last summer and they were HUGE. I didn't think tincs got that big. The female had this pronounced arched back like the hunchback of Notre Dame. Frankly, I like the smaller CB a little better. They're not as gnarly.


WC cobalts are very big, yeah, although I still believe that citronellas and patricias are bigger. 

A relatively new species, Ranitomeya yavaricola, is very tiny, similar or slightly smaller than R. reticulata.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

My cobalts are longer and nearly as wide as a film canister


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

This thread needs some pics.

Pics.Pics.Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

kcexotics said:


> This thread needs some pics.
> 
> Pics.Pics.Pics or it didn't happen


Here's some


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Didnt post last attempt


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I once saw a powder blue at the San Diego Sea World, and it was the size of an eight-year old's fist. It was pretty big. I would post a pic, But I didn't snap any of it. Too bad.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've heard that Ameerega flavopicta also get quite large. Dendrobates.org - Ameerega flavopicta
> A fairly aquatic dendrobatid. Interesting, huh?


Is this frog in the hobby?


----------

